# "european & african events" and "north & south american events" forums closed



## alasdairm

*"european & african events" and "north & south american events" forums closed*

for some time now, the European & African Events and North & South American Events forums have been little more than dumping grounds for spammers and event promoters who are not interested in community participation.

after a period of (staff-only) consultation and discussion, the two forums are now closed to new posts and will, eventually, be removed.

alasdair


----------

